# Rx Safety glasses



## btwood79 (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone know where to purchase good prescription safety glasses?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Just ask for polycarbonate lenses. Anyone who dispenses eyeglasses should be able to offer the lenses. The frames would be your choice but ask for the ones usually worn by umpires or ball players.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been getting mine from walmart for several years(the eye center) for around $200. That's with an eye exam. Progressive (no line) tri-focals. The last a long time...I have to update my prescription long before the glasses wear out. They do scratch easily though...
Mick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you asking about "real, honest to goodness" safety glasses, or everyday glasses that you wear full time? These "everyday" glasses provide a measure of safety, but they do not replace the full spectrum safety glasses.

The everyday glasses should be available at just about any place where you would normally purchase your glasses.

G


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Since you didn't get a reply, I'll chip in.
I wear ESS prescription shooting glasses when competing at NRA events - they work perfectly fine for shop work too. I don't use them though - don't want to risk scratching them. Not the most secure fit, but they don't protrude and block ear muffs like normal safety glasses do.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Any good eyeglass place can get you what you need. Polycarbonate with an anti scratch coating is light. Tempered glass, 3mm thick and certified, won't scratch, but they're heavy. I like safety lenses in regular eyeglasses, with the clip on side shields.


----------



## Scribbler (Dec 5, 2010)

Prescription safety glasses can be purchased from most, if not all, sources for prescription eyewear. Your prescription is sent to the lab that grinds them, which may be different from the lab that grinds your everyday eyewear.

An important point to remember about safety glasses is that they are not for looking good, they are for keeping your eyes good for looking; they are for protecting your eyes. Although a break resistant lense can be ground for just about any type or shape of frame, you may want to consider getting the big ugly frame so the lense extends beyond the edges of your eye. Another feature you might consider demanding is side shields to help prevent particles entering your eyes from the side. 

I'm lucky, my employer provides safety glasses that are the correct prescription and properly fitted to all employees. I carry them back and forth between work and home. However, just like at work, if I'm creating chips such as made during lather or grinding operations, I add a face shield.

Hope this helps,
The Scribbler


----------

